# New to commercial plowing.. seeking advice.



## spitfire3416 (Jan 26, 2015)

I live in NJ and I currently do 15 driveways of my own and got a referral from one my customers to do a small lot. The lot is 12,000 sq ft and 250 ft of walkways. Not really sure how to price commercial lots so I figured I'd ask you guys. However, based on the rate at which I make money doing my driveways, which is around $300 an hour, I came up with these prices for what I would charge for the plowing and salting. I figure an hour or so to plow and salt. What do you think?

PLOWING
1-4" - $300
5-8" - $475
9-12' - $650

SALT
$150 per application


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

First, do have the proper insurance? Plowing price is in line,


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

300 bucks for that? Holy smokes!


How much do you charge for a 4.5” event or over 12”

Btw, that shouldn’t take an hour.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> 300 bucks for that? Holy smokes!
> 
> How much do you charge for a 4.5" event or over 12"
> 
> Btw, that shouldn't take an hour.


Remember, its new jersey.


----------



## spitfire3416 (Jan 26, 2015)

Randall Ave said:


> First, do have the proper insurance? Plowing price is in line,


yes i have insurance. so you think the plowing price is in line, but how about the salting?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Salts not my thing, but you using bags or bulk?


----------



## spitfire3416 (Jan 26, 2015)

BossPlow2010 said:


> 300 bucks for that? Holy smokes!
> 
> How much do you charge for a 4.5" event or over 12"
> 
> Btw, that shouldn't take an hour.


well, by myself, yea. i said ABOUT an hour though. i figure 15 minutes to plow, 20 minutes to clear the walks and another 10 to salt. so really 45 minutes. i realize rates are different in other parts of the country so that's why I'm asking but you have to remember we don't get as much snow here than farther up north and insurance is high so i'm not sure if doing it for much less is worth it.


----------



## spitfire3416 (Jan 26, 2015)

Randall Ave said:


> Salts not my thing, but you using bags or bulk?


just bags, I don't do enough salting really to buy in bulk.

so you don't provide salt for any of your customers? or do you use something different?


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Since you asked ...
Looks like a super easy job and you are already equiped and on the road. I would go a little lower and ensure I got the job to help move to the next level. I don’t work in your area but that seems a little heavy on $ to me for a quick and easy job.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Where’s the push pile location?
Would they need snow hauling/stacking?
Snow storage looks super limited.

Price to push seems high 

I recommend separating your walks quote and your parking lot push 
Likewise for the salting 

Frequently you will do walks more often than the lot.
Lot might have a 2” trigger 
But some walks any where from 1” to any accumulation. 
So in a bad winter (very few snow storms) you can still get walk clearing 

Also by breaking it up (separating walks from lot pricing) it makes everything look a little less expensive. 

So let’s say the lot is $150 for 2”
The walks are $75
The salting if the lot is $100 
The walks $50

I think your two inch and four inch price should be different instead of doing 1-4... 

No one says you can’t do it all at the same time 
But billing it out separately makes it seem less and you can hit walks and get paid when they might not agree to have a lot done.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

spitfire3416 said:


> just bags, I don't do enough salting really to buy in bulk.
> 
> so you don't provide salt for any of your customers? or do you use something different?


I plow roads for a town with my trucks. Also have a truck repair business.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

As TP stated, where are you going to be able to push the snow? And how busy are these businesses because the parking spots may always be full or cars could be coming and going all day? Make sure you know what time the employees arrive so that you know when you need to have the lot and walks cleared and salted!

Separating the parking lot from the sidewalks is something you can do but if the client isn't asking for it then I'd just do one price for snow and one for salt.

Also, you need to adjust your amounts. If you want to do a 4" increment then I would advise doing it like this:
0-3.9" $300
4-7.9" $475
8-11.9" $650
Then an additional $175 for each additional 4".

Also, make sure you specify what material you are spreading. Rock salt on the pavement and calcium/magnesium on the sidewalks. Or maybe you'll use CMA on everything but make sure the client knows what you're using.


----------



## number1fan (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm outside of Philly. I think your pricing is pretty accurate for what your looking at.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Prices look good. Figure out a number for per additional inch after 12”. And send it


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

.1-1 salt 
1.1-x 
Plow seems good 
Salt seems low 
Where is calcium price 
Over 12 do per inch


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Maybe 3 bags of rock and 1/2 of calcium? 150 seems pretty good.. i think ur prices are on point but u do have wiggle room on the plowing of u need to drop it a little to get the account


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I see a lot more of rock salt then 150 pounds 
Especially in NJ high end


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> I see a lot more of rock salt then 150 pounds
> Especially in NJ high end


More then 150#? Are you one of those guys that salts so much before a storm it already looks like it snowed on your lot? But from the pic I think 150# should be fine. Throw 200# down if you don't feel satisfied. You and the client have the final determination on that matter. I won't comment of calcium and magnesium as we can't see all the walks and entrances.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> I see a lot more of rock salt then 150 pounds
> Especially in NJ high end





CowboysLC_DE said:


> More then 150#? Are you one of those guys that salts so much before a storm it already looks like it snowed on your lot? But from the pic I think 150# should be fine. Throw 200# down if you don't feel satisfied. You and the client have the final determination on that matter. I won't comment of calcium and magnesium as we can't see all the walks and entrances.


 That's quite the stretch lol. You criticize him about thinking salt amount is low,then you say throw another 50 lbs down which is 35% more salt. !Then lump him in with the "oversalt" crowd! He may need to put down 500lbs depending on the situation. Maybe breeze through travel lanes and put down 100lbs.600-800lbs per acre is commonly accepted.So under "normal" ,typical application 175-230 lbs would be a typical rate. Things may be different out on your ranch, Canada is a whole different universe!


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

leigh said:


> That's quite the stretch lol. You criticize him about thinking salt amount is low,then you say throw another 50 lbs down which is 35% more salt. !Then lump him in with the "oversalt" crowd! He may need to put down 500lbs depending on the situation. Maybe breeze through travel lanes and put down 100lbs.600-800lbs per acre is commonly accepted.So under "normal" ,typical application 175-230 lbs would be a typical rate. Things may be different out on your ranch, Canada is a whole different universe!


Haha, please reread the first four words in the OP's original post. I'm not insulting PB, but I did get a nice laugh out of the fact that you basically agree with the amounts I stated. Enjoy the remainder of your plowing season.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok well I only use bulk salt in truck spreaders
So I understand that waste a a lot and puts down more but still 5 bags of salt seems low
Our area people demand blacktop as soon as u plow


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I live in NY and deal with these prissy customers who demand instant gratification and not sure or its been 25 years since I used a tailgate spreader and never used a push spreader 
So maybe my numbers are off but I would bet it’s more then 150 pounds to melt it unless it’s full sun all day


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

CowboysLC_DE said:


> Haha, please reread the first four words in the OP's original post. I'm not insulting PB, but I did get a nice laugh out of the fact that you basically agree with the amounts I stated. Enjoy the remainder of your plowing season.


 I do agree with haha , and that's it!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Ok well I only use bulk salt in truck spreaders
> So I understand that waste a a lot and puts down more but still 5 bags of salt seems low
> Our area people demand blacktop as soon as u plow





ponyboy said:


> I live in NY and deal with these prissy customers who demand instant gratification and not sure or its been 25 years since I used a tailgate spreader and never used a push spreader
> So maybe my numbers are off but I would bet it's more then 150 pounds to melt it unless it's full sun all day


 You're right on, don't doubt yourself !


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Instead of arguing with me maybe ask Spitfire if he even won the bid and roughly how much salt is he using on the two events we've had so far..


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

CowboysLC_DE said:


> Instead of arguing with me maybe ask Spitfire if he even won the bid and roughly how much salt is he using on the two events we've had so far..


 Arguing? Shirley you aren't serious? (and you answer)…...


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I’m serious and don’t call me Shirley


----------

